# Padded arm cast



## hflo44 (Aug 15, 2016)

Does DA allow a player to play with a padded arm cast?


----------



## Surfref (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes and no.  Most referees will allow it as long as it is well padded and the player does not start swinging his arm (cast then equals a weapon) around.  You may run into that rare referee that does not allow it.

For padding try using pipe insulation.  It is a dense foam and light weight.  It will actually provide ample padding.  We used this when my DD broke her arm both times and had no issues with the referees.  Hopefully you paid the extra $100 and got him a waterproof sports cast.  They are lighter weight.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/MD-Building-Products-1-in-x-41-in-Black-Tube-Pipe-Insulation-4-Piece-per-Pack-50144/205129975?MERCH=REC-_-SearchPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-205129975-_-N


----------



## hflo44 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 16, 2016)

hflo44 said:


> Does DA allow a player to play with a padded arm cast?


In DA refs will allow it. I have not seen any that didn't. Actually there is nowhere in FIFA Laws it's says it's not allowed. Many tournaments and some leagues don't allow it, but I wouldn't worry about in DA.
Good way is to use what they require in HS soccer - ½” of closed-cell, slow recovery foam.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 16, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> In DA refs will allow it. I have not seen any that didn't. Actually there is nowhere in FIFA Laws it's says it's not allowed. Many tournaments and some leagues don't allow it, but I wouldn't worry about in DA.
> Good way is to use what they require in HS soccer - ½” of closed-cell, slow recovery foam.


That pipe foam fits the bill for the closed-cell slow recovery foam.


----------

